# Parrot Rescues in London



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello everyone 

I am looking to adopt a parrot. Im not really bothered about age, sex or behavioural problems as I have a lot of patience to give to the right bird. 

I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of a good rescue or charity (closer to London the better) where I might be able to rehome/pay for a parrot to give it a new home? 

Thanks all.

Emma


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I think you will find many of the larger parrot rescues are National & will have local Area Co-0rdinators.

Most resuces work on you becoming a member & paying an annual fee (say £20) and as long as u pay that money you get to keep the parrot, although it will always remain the property of the rescue.

You could try A1 parrot rescue or some of the ones on this list
DIRECTORY OF CAGE AND AVIARY BIRD RESCUE CENTRES


----------

